# Oliver Manhattan



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

I’m so sorry for your loss. Anytime we lose them, it seems too soon. But, 5yrs is way, way too soon.


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. It was devastating but I had an easier time accepting when my Henry passed at 1 month shy of 13 because I felt like he had liven a full life. I was heartbroken and still am. For Oliver, I'm really struggling with acceptance. Thank you simply for acknowledging! And I agree, no matter the age, it is always too soon.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Oliver was a beautiful boy. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Oliver was a gorgeous boy. I can't even let myself think of losing Rukie at only 5 years old. I am so so sorry. I wish there was something more comforting to say. I do believe we will see them again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Oliver, my heart goes out to you. 
He was a beautiful boy. 

I have added him to the Rainbow Bridge List.

Godspeed Oliver


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Praying for God’s comfort for you. 

Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies and God of all comfort, who comforts us in all our tribulation, that we may be able to comfort those who are in any trouble, with the comfort with which we ourselves are comforted by God. 2 Corinthians 1:3-4


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy, and I hope with time you'll take comfort in the memories of your time together and the joy he brought into your life.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oliver was a beautiful boy... I'm sorry to hear that you lost him so early, 5 yrs is way too young...my heart breaks for you....


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I’m so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy at such a young age.


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you all. It truly helps to have the support here. Just another photo I love of him.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Oliver was one handsome dude. It is tough loosing a Golden anytime, but at such a young age must be tougher. The "C" word is so tough on Goldens. 
Oliver knows you cared for him deeply and gave him a great life. That is why he left his footprints all over your heart. I share your loss and hope time makes you feel better soon.

Godspeed to Oliver.

dlm ny country

“Dogs … are constant reminders that life reveals the best of itself when we live fully in the moment and extend our unconditional love. And it is very true, that the most tender, uncomplicated, most generous part of our being blossoms, without any effort, when it comes to the love of a dog.” —Maira Kalman


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Oliver  . It’s hard to lose our pups at any age but 5 years is unimaginable. Hugs going out to you and May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Oliver.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of Oliver. He was indeed gone too soon. I hope time brings you comfort.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I’m so sorry for your loss. Five years is too young.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

So very very sorry for your loss. It is never easy, at any age, but the pain of losing them so young is devastating. We lost our six year Tugg in March, he collapsed and suddenly died, probably from cardiac hemangiosarcoma, while we were on vacation and he was being boarded with our other two goldens. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Cfl02 (Jul 2, 2018)

I am so sorry to hear about Oliver. Tomorrow we will be putting our 6 yr old beautiful Naia asleep after learning of her cancer 2.5 weeks ago. It’s heartbreaking especially when they are so young.


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

May you draw comfort from your memories of happy times with Oliver. The picture of Oliver sitting on the sofa highlights his confidence as he surveys the room. Great photo! I send you my condolences.


----------



## Cfl02 (Jul 2, 2018)

I am so sorry that you have had to endure the pain of losing Oliver so young. Today our time with Naia will also come to an end. It is so very sad.


----------



## Lbiv (May 23, 2018)

My boy died at 6, on May 22nd. Still can’t believe one min he was jumping in our car for his regular ride to drop kids off at school... to having to put him to sleep bc of cancer. So devastating, esp at such a young age., I surely understand. So many of us do


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm grieving in the most horrible way today and the past few days. We took the plunge and got a new puppy but we chose a Great Pyrenees, not a golden baby. I cannot imagine life without a golden and I'm feeling so anxious right now. My 14 year old daughter did the research, made the phone calls and burst into tears when we agreed to get a puppy. The puppy is adorable but everywhere I look, I see Oliver. It is the most intense sadness. I feel like I've betrayed him and the breed in general. I know that may sound silly, but it feels so real. There is nothing like a golden. Seeing my daughter happy is wonderful and I hope I will get there too. Has anyone else had these feeling after bringing a new puppy into your home after losing your golden baby?


----------



## Redmoon (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes, I lost my Ginger last November, got a 9 week old Golden end of July, I didn't want to be without a Golden and I'm sure Ginger would want me to have another, I miss her, some day it's hard but Darbie helps I see some of Ginger in her, I think it's Ginger's way of telling me she is still with me. In time you will get another Golden, once a Golden has giving you it's love it's hard not to have another. They are the best.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

HenryandOliver said:


> I'm grieving in the most horrible way today and the past few days. We took the plunge and got a new puppy but we chose a Great Pyrenees, not a golden baby. I cannot imagine life without a golden and I'm feeling so anxious right now. My 14 year old daughter did the research, made the phone calls and burst into tears when we agreed to get a puppy. The puppy is adorable but everywhere I look, I see Oliver. It is the most intense sadness. I feel like I've betrayed him and the breed in general. I know that may sound silly, but it feels so real. There is nothing like a golden. Seeing my daughter happy is wonderful and I hope I will get there too. Has anyone else had these feeling after bringing a new puppy into your home after losing your golden baby?



I'm sorry you're hurting so much, it really is very hard, it's also very personal. 

Take each day one at a time, I hope with time this new little one will bring you joy.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss!!


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the continued support. After the initial shock of "what have we done", I am bonding with the new pup and it is comforting. Those first couple of days were very difficult for me, but now I'm finding some joy in this little guy.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

HenryandOliver said:


> I'm grieving in the most horrible way today and the past few days. It is the most intense sadness. Has anyone else had these feeling after bringing a new puppy into your home after losing your golden baby?


I went through a sad stage of grieving for my heart dog when I got Rukie which really surprised my because it had been more than 16 years and one other Golden since she died. I think it was just one more step in letting go. I love Rukie like crazy but there will never be another Honeybear so it was sad.


----------



## Zee9 (Dec 21, 2016)

HenryandOliver said:


> I'm grieving in the most horrible way today and the past few days. We took the plunge and got a new puppy but we chose a Great Pyrenees, not a golden baby. I cannot imagine life without a golden and I'm feeling so anxious right now. My 14 year old daughter did the research, made the phone calls and burst into tears when we agreed to get a puppy. The puppy is adorable but everywhere I look, I see Oliver. It is the most intense sadness. I feel like I've betrayed him and the breed in general. I know that may sound silly, but it feels so real. There is nothing like a golden. Seeing my daughter happy is wonderful and I hope I will get there too. Has anyone else had these feeling after bringing a new puppy into your home after losing your golden baby?




Don’t feel bad. We lost our golden and rescued a new golden 5 months later. I still miss my old guy and as ashamed as I am to say this I compared the new dog (Oggie) to my old Marley for a year and that made me miss him even more. 

My wife made me realize they all have the same love and reason for being in our lives- to teach us something we don’t realize. (no matter what breed) but are still different to look at. Don’t waste your time comparing the new dog. Love him/her. And enjoy all the moments with the new doggie. Surprisingly my new guys personalities now shows me more of my old dog in him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

cwag said:


> I went through a sad stage of grieving for my heart dog when I got Rukie which really surprised my because it had been more than 16 years and one other Golden since she died. I think it was just one more step in letting go. I love Rukie like crazy but there will never be another Honeybear so it was sad.


Thank you for your post. Just reading it made me a little teary-eyed. I think you are so right...it was part of letting go. Also, I keep thinking about how much Oliver would have loved this new puppy. That makes me smile so it helps. Honeybear is probably the sweetest name for a golden baby I have ever heard.


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

Zee9 said:


> Don’t feel bad. We lost our golden and rescued a new golden 5 months later. I still miss my old guy and as ashamed as I am to say this I compared the new dog (Oggie) to my old Marley for a year and that made me miss him even more.
> 
> My wife made me realize they all have the same love and reason for being in our lives- to teach us something we don’t realize. (no matter what breed) but are still different to look at. Don’t waste your time comparing the new dog. Love him/her. And enjoy all the moments with the new doggie. Surprisingly my new guys personalities now shows me more of my old dog in him.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. Such a great perspective. Yes, I admit I have been doing a little comparing...it's hard not to. I've even called our new pup (Theodore), Oliver a few times by mistake. I will take your advice because doing the opposite is quite painful. Each day with the new guy is getting better and if I think about how much Oliver would have loved him too, it helps me to shake the idea that we are replacing him, because that's just not possible.


----------

